# Looking for some information please and thank you



## 5199023637 (Jul 13, 2021)

I’m hoping someone would be able to identify one or even both of these I picked up today.
The maroon one has a label on the front that says Canadian Tire Supercycle.  I’m not sure if it’s the sticker for this trike or not.
The red and white trike does have a label on the front, but someone has painted over it.  I can kind of make it out (Brentwood) or something to that effect.  Should I try to remove the paint to see the sticker and if so, how would I do that without damaging the sticker  ?
I hope this is the correct place to post this and if not, my apologies.  I appreciate everyone’s time if you do happen to look at this post.
I’m sorry I forgot to ask, but should I leave these as is or is it worth restoring (myself or by a professional)
Thank you again


----------



## 5199023637 (Jul 13, 2021)

I’m sorry I forgot to ask, but should I leave these as is or is it worth restoring (myself or by a professional)
Thank you again


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Both of these are relatively modern trikes with nominal value. The sticker on the maroon bike looks original. The red trike looks Canadian made and maybe from the late '50s/early '60s. You could try some lacquer thinner or Goof Off to remove the paint over the decal to see what it says. Neither of these is worth restoring and I'd just leave them as-is. V/r Shawn


----------



## 5199023637 (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you I greatly appreciate the info.
On the red and white one I can very faintly see Made in Canada under the paint along with the name and I believe it is Brentwood or something along those lines.
Not worth restoring ….. that’s kind of stink as these are the very first I’ve ever owned and I must say, up close their well crafted and look great.
When you say not much nominal value, if you don’t mind, what would these be worth roughly ? I’d like to know if I at least made a good buy or not.
Again thank you for you’re response


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2021)

Red and white-$25, Maroon-$10 US  retail. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 26, 2021)

Keep them! They are small and easy to enjoy! 






And … if you want … it’s not hard to find a kid that would ripe it from your hands and take it home! Happy!


----------



## cabbage69 (Feb 4, 2022)

Brentwood was the Woolco dept store brand label and the maroon bike is cool as it's a trike version of a muscle bike from the early 70's.! There's a market for it for sure!


----------

